# what color pants would look best?



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Need a little help with my snowboarding outfit, im thinking about getting this jacketQuiksilver Shred Flanders White/Green

And either these pants
686 Manual Motion Acid
or a pair in white

Im thinking about green but im not sure. Also, when buying a jacket, would it be smart to get a size bigger?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

im also looking to get a new jacket soon....when buying on just make sure that you get one your comfortable wearing.....if your hitting the parks then a lil more room is helpful...im not a fan of the green pants ...and idk if white would look good....go with black


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

:cheeky4: Green jacket is easy to cleaning. But it seems white jacket suits for any occasions and make you seems very cleanlily.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

yea man i have those type of green pants but with a lil more design and im not to happy with the choice i would personally go with white it looks dope on the mtn with like a darker jacket maybe navy blue and baggy


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

I say white. The green pants are too bright compared to the green on the jacket.


----------

